# Putting a fan on a topper.....



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever put fan on a topper to help keep it cool? Or does anyone work in a body shop that could give me some insight into how hard this would be? It was about 95 degrees today, I have a topper that has the windoors on each side and these also have a slider in them. I could not get the inside below 100 degrees.So I was wondering how feasible it would be to put in a fan or two.
Thanks


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Camper places can install them for you. Those fans really are the ticket on a topper.

Angie


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

If you can find a semi truck trailer parts supplier in your area they can sell you 12V 2 & 3 speed fans that have a protective grate on them for a reasonable price, and they move air! They also have a mounting base that makes it easy to mount in the topper.


----------



## EDT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey thanks,
How much would you say they cool down the inside of a topper? You would think that having the air sucked out would only bring in more hot air from outside. I guess what I am getting at is whether or not it is worth the cost?
Thanks


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EDT said:


> Hey thanks,
> How much would you say they cool down the inside of a topper? You would think that having the air sucked out would only bring in more hot air from outside. I guess what I am getting at is whether or not it is worth the cost?
> Thanks


It is I think. Moving air is better than non moving air, plus if you park in the shade you have that added payoff.

I'm looking to put one in my stainless topper so I can have good air movement through the topper. As the day gets hotter and more still, it gets quite "close" in there.

Angie


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Take a look at these, we have had a brutal summer her in the Midwest, and I cannot say enough good about this product.

http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html

I have two, one for each kennel, and a few guys I train with have orderd them as well. It is as powerful as a house window fan, but is under 5 amps. I ran mine all day at a HT this summer, and never saw my voltmeter on my truck budge.


----------



## Smokin Joe (Sep 1, 2005)

*Fans in a topper*

I have an 8 hole topper and it has two small vents on top in fron and the back opens for venting. how many 12v fans would you need? 1 for each kennel? One for each side or one for the topper. The previous post has a link to some 12 volt fans, but I would assume those would just hang on the door. Any help would be great


----------

